

Why I Write Code in My Spare Time (Even Though I’m Not Passionate About It) - dylanribb
http://dylanribb.com/why-i-write-code-in-my-spare-time-even-though-im-not-passionate-about-it/

======
andrewchambers
I think python is a great language for this type of programmer. The batteries
included is great, the other day I used it's built in csv parser to process my
exported bank account transactions.

